# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  un lapin bélier peut il vivre dehors ?

## coyacamaquen

bonjour,

tout est dans le titre. notre lapine va dans le jardin dès que possible, elle y a une cabane en bois (anciennement celle des enfants donc elle est grande) et on y a accolé un grand enclos.
depuis qu'elle a goûté au jardin en mai, elle gratte la porte pour y être d'ou ma question : un lapin bélier peut il vivre dehors à l'année ?
j'ai cependant peur qu'elle s'ennuie sans nous voir...
bref je me pose des questions sur son bien être...
merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

----------


## coyacamaquen

photo de son installation extérieure :

----------


## angel35

Bonsoir,

Votre lapine est-elle stérilisée? Elle serait sans doute heureuse d'avoir un copain et ne s'ennuierait pas ainsi en vivant à l’extérieur  :: 
Sinon son installation semble très bien et en la mettant dès maintenant, elle s'habituera aux températures fraîches qui vont arriver et se fera son pelage d'hiver.
Pour la question sur l'ennui, je sais pas trop, la mienne vivait au salon avec nous et n'aimait pas sortir.

----------


## coyacamaquen

oui elle est stérilisée. actuellement elle vit en liberté dans la maison et va dehors dans la journée.

----------


## EdenRSB

Je plussoie l'idée du copain  ::

----------


## leeloolulu

je plussoie aussi, j'ai un couple de lapins (stérilisés tous les deux) et ils adorent dormir ensemble, se faire des papouilles et se poursuivre en sautant en l'air...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

par contre moi mes deux lapins ont toujours vécu dans la maison et je les sors en parc dès que le temps me le permet.. pensez vous qu'il soit possible de leur installer une maison définitive dehors avec parc?

----------


## Ririe

un lapin bélier peut en effet très bien vivre dehors. Votre lapine fera son poil d'hiver et comme la cabane est grande il suffit de lui prévoir de la paille et du foin en conséquence pour s'abriter des grands froids. Pour ce qui est de l'ennui, pourquoi ne pas lui trouver un copain effectivement ??

----------


## Rose78

Par contre attention aux sols : les lapins aiment bien creuser des terriers, donc c'est mieux je pense de sécuriser le fond et les cotés avec du grillage ou du béton (ou autre) et de remettre de la terre par dessus (en prévoyant des sortes de "gouttières" afin que les eaux de pluie puissent s'écouler)

----------


## flopsie

Mes deux lapins bélier (castré et stérilisée) vivent dehors sans aucun soucis depuis 7 ans, ils on un grand enclos et un bon abri, ils on environ 9 ans et se porte à merveille

----------


## coyacamaquen

merci pour vos réponses et témoignages. l'idée de prendre un copain semble être la bonne, pâquerette s'ennuie à la maison.
reste à trouver le lapin...je vais commencer à regarder.
oui nous allons mettre de la paille dans la cabane, voire même l'isoler avec du polystyrène qui sera bien sûr hors de portée des lapins.

----------


## Nyunyu

Je ne peux que te conseiller l'adoption d'un 2eme lapin.

J'ai eu du mal à sauter le pas, puis finalement on a été chercher une lapine à la fourrière (depuis des semaines, elle a été stérilisée à ma demande) pour tenir compagnie à mon mâle.

Je ne savais pas comment ca allait se passer, ni si c'était une vraiment bonne idée (en cas de querelles) et en fait je ne regrette pas un seul instant.
A part le 1er soir ou Mr voulait à tout prix se faire Mme (pourtant il est castré aussi), ils s'entendent à merveille, dorment ensemble, se font la toilette de manière mutuelle, il ne cherche plus à la grimper ... que du bonheur  ::

----------


## coyacamaquen

finalement je crois que je vais la rentrer, nous ne sommes pas sûrs de nous pour prendre un 2è lapin, je préfère bien m'occuper d'elle et la garder avec nous.
merci pour vos conseils.

----------


## Gombertine

Moi j'ai rentré les miens hier... je m'étais dit que je les laisserai dehors en permanence, mais avec la chute des températures, et les litres d'eau qui sont tombés, je n'ai pas eu le cœur a les laisser dehors...

----------


## coyacamaquen

pareil ici, pâquerette restait assise à regarder vers la maison, ça me fendait le coeur...
reste à réaménager la maison...ne plus laisser trainer les chaussures, kapla et autres jouets...

----------

